# Rhom Vid



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.gcsrts.com/videos/Almost_dead_short.AVI

The Chiclids laid eggs on the power head and the rhom was just minding his own when the little rainbow went after him. Pretty funny to see IMO.

If you turn the volume up you can hear the Rhom hit the glass with his mouth open.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

thats hilarous...how long you had those little guys living with your rhom??


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> thats hilarous...how long you had those little guys living with your rhom??
> [snapback]1059127[/snapback]​


Well I picked them all up on sunday. They had no feeders and gave me the rainbows as feeders. Since the Rhom is so new to the tank he doesn't kill everything yet. I moved the rainbows to a temp. 10 gal tonight though.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

wow...they laid eggs already!! cool vid. kinda funny he he


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

wow that rhom is so badass, im sure he will get used to his surroundings realy soon.:nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

crazy...are they dead yet


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> crazy...are they dead yet
> [snapback]1059248[/snapback]​


Nope I had to move them to a new home. Any fish that will go after a fish (what about 100 times it's own size?) is to cool to be food.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Cool vid


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> see all you gotta do is be a little patient
> [snapback]1061014[/snapback]​


i think this is a first, "rhom gets his ass handed to him by a raibow cichlid"


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

haha *thunk*


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

it wont work for me, i wanna see


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Worked for me..Just left click on it and wait a sec.

I think if I put the rainbows back in now they would be a snack. He is eating more now.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

thats what i love about cichlids and piranhas they will hold there own against something 10x as big


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Stupid but very brave cichlids....those cichlids are pretty fast :nod:

Btw: your rhom looks great


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks. He is getting ready to move to his new 90 gallon tank now.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice dude hopefuly they can breed


----------



## 3rdgenguy (Nov 22, 2005)

nice lon very nice


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

congrats on the sweet rhom


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn 8 yrs later haha


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOL


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Well i guess you need to bump threads like this to let the newbs see how the Rainbow Cichlid is a fearless killer. lol


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

thats a funny vid man...nice looking rhom!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Im not quite understanding how that was punking the rhom, the rhom turned around right away to attack. If I poked you in the back im sure youd turn around too. ANyways that was a pretty cool vid. I had a dempsey like that once he was in their for 2 years until one day he got to brave and started picking at the P's mouths, well ill let you guess what happened next.


----------

